# ancora sara tommasi, tristissimo video sul set del porno



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/iene/puntata/368671/nobile-sara-tommasi.html


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

era assente quando la ragazza delle iene le faceva le domande.
completamente in un altro mondo, proprio.
io non l'ho visto il video ma dicono che si vede che fosse palesemente fatta.


----------

